# Need Help: Lightint Suggestions



## GoodHouse (Sep 3, 2007)

*Need Help: Lighting Suggestions*

I am enclosing a picture of my building that is under construction. I am a flooring contractor and I am opening a retail store. I need to pick out overhead lighting within 1 week. I am going with the open cieling/industrial/modern look similar to Old navy stores, some starbucks, etc. The cielings are 14' high and its going to sprayed black, all cieling, trusts, duct work, wires, everything. So with the open cieling concept in mind i cant figure out what type of lighting to do. I was thinking when you walk in a pendant type light and some small pendants where the reception desk is but for overall lighting i need some help....









The space is about 2000 Sq Ft where the lighting is going, its going to be controlled by just 2 switches. I figured one for the back, one for the front. This is a remodel so we are working with some existing electrical. Its a store so all the lighting will be on when the store is open so having 2 switches is no big deal. 
Please post pictures, give names, links, details, anything with a good solution for this type of setup. I want something that conveys a homey, comfy feel but professional. 
Thanks!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

What sort of input did your EC give you?


----------



## GoodHouse (Sep 3, 2007)

I have not chose an EC yet. I wanted to come up with a design first and then have them implement it. I dont want to go to the table with no knowledge.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

GoodHouse said:


> I want something that conveys a homey, comfy feel but professional.


Unless you're looking for general task lighting, it would be difficult to get your desired result w/o at least a floor plan.


----------



## GoodHouse (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats what i am asking, general lighting. Do i go with track lighting for a retail showroom? Track lighting on a 2 cable trapeez thing? 
I want something affordable but nice looking, not just a flourescent commercial box bulb thing.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Even type of retail.. Flooring? or ___________???


----------



## GoodHouse (Sep 3, 2007)

Flooring. 
What type of lighting is normal?


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

There is drafting software like Autodesk Architecture or AutoCAD, you can use to simulate lighting effects with built-in lighting features, and with color-modifed by Adobe Photoshop effects like shadows, hue, light intensity, fades, etc.. In that sw, you can pick & choose from hundreds of manufactured light components, i..e, cans, recessed, pendants, tracks, etc., put in your 3-D design room. You can change the specific angles of each light component, change its location, its height, etc., until you are satisfied with the final look. Also, you can zoom in & out, rotate room/view, turn-on or off specific lights or combinations of lights using multiple switching arrangments, etc. You can also simulate the natural light/sun from windows into room also. All of these are simulated/imitated by computers before commiting to buy those lights or do anything first.

That why the big stores/coporations pay these lighting architect guys lot of $$ to do that.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Go look at the competition! See what they use and what works:thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

GoodHouse said:


> What type of lighting is normal?


No such animal.

That's like asking someone "What is normal flooring"?

Some say bamboo, carpet, linoleum, sticky back crap, inlaid parquet, etc.

"Normal" is a relative to a person's budget:thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

GoodHouse said:


> Thats what i am asking, general lighting. Do i go with track lighting for a retail showroom? Track lighting on a 2 cable trapeez thing?


That is task lighting....used to highlight products or features...think hotel lobby.

General lighting would be what you in a big box store, office space/cubicles, etc


----------



## GoodHouse (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok then since this doesnt seem to be going in the direction I thought...
Where do you find a lighting designer or are most Electrical contractors capable of coming up with something?


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

GoodHouse said:


> Ok then since this doesnt seem to be going in the direction I thought...
> Where do you find a lighting designer or are most Electrical contractors capable of coming up with something?


 
Looking in newspaper, online ads, or yellow books, and find any one who majored in "*Interior Designers*". They can help you with questions from lighting choices to wall color paintz, to drapings, to plants, chairs, windows, furniture arrangements, looks, etc.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

GoodHouse said:


> Ok then since this doesnt seem to be going in the direction I thought...


Yea...I kinda new that in post #2 :no:




GoodHouse;349082
Where do you find a lighting designer or are [B said:


> most[/B] Electrical contractors capable of coming up with something?


"MOST" - Absolutely NOT
SOME - yes.

Don't put the carriage in front of the horse here...you haven't selected an EC yet...the one you select may very well be the one you NEED. 

If you opt for a LD....the EC's bid may be a lot higher than anticipated...some LD's got all sorts of creative selling you what THEY want inspite of what YOU need.


----------



## GoodHouse (Sep 3, 2007)

Update:
Tomorrow morning i am to meet my electrical contractor to go over the jobsite. I did however visit several large electrical lighting showrooms and distributors. They directed me towards exactly the type of lighting i wanted and better yet they told me what its called, "Linear Lighting". I dont know why none of you here suggested to look for indirect/direct task lights, down pendants, or flourescent linear lighting such as this...









Anyway, now that i got 5 minutes of education from a salesperson i know the different types and names of lighting for what i described. Not one person here named anything. 
I guess what i am saying if you were on the flooring board and asked what "type" of floor what you suggest in certain situations i would glady suggest some, instead of saying nothing but find a electrician.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

You offered us virtually zero information...and then you wonder why you got no responses?


geez.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't like the fixture you posted at ALL. All style and no function.

I'm a big fan of metal halide highbay/lowbay fixtures with some additional *simple* _line voltage_ track w/halogen lamps, placed correctly to spark up your displays

http://www.ruudlighting.com/literature/NewProducts.asp?prd=3










Couldn't find the track fixtures to post a pic but they are basically just a lampholder w/ a par30 halogen lamp..


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

I've stayed out of your other numerous threads asking for help but feel the need to interject something here - 

*You are a negative information flow for this forum.*

You ask for help on every aspect of starting up your new showroom,
You get rude when not given precisely what you asked for,
you've made 39 posts total, the majority of them concerned with your own project.

You found out more in 5 minutes of face to face contact with a lighting salesperson than in this forum, that's great! That's what you should have done to begin with. They're going to make money off your purchase, they have a vested interest in helping you select their product.

I see people on this forum offering up thoughtful suggestions, good advice, new ideas/products - I'm very inclined to offer my knowledge if they have a question I can answer.
I see people on this forum with a very low post count, asking for free help a lot.... I mean, a lot. I could spend good chunks of my day helping folks out, there's no shortage. What would I get out of it? The satisfaction of doing a good deed would have to suffice because the OP (original poster) is long gone. They got their answer, they're done with the forum. 

And most, but not all, start spouting attitude when they're called to the mat.

Trying sticking around for several months in the flooring section - help some folks out. If you're a pro, you should have tips/tricks/infomation that would help someone else. THEN ask for help with your own projects and see what the attitude towards you is...

Mac

PS. When asking for help from professionals, be AS DETAILED AS POSSIBLE in your original description of your problem. Vagueness begets vagueness.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Trying sticking around for several months in the flooring section - help some folks out. If you're a pro, you should have tips/tricks/infomation that would help someone else. THEN ask for help with your own projects and see what the attitude towards you is...


Well said MAC.

I figure when I hit the 2k post count I'll start asking questions relating exclusively to my "problem". :thumbsup:


----------



## GSE (Aug 24, 2007)

The fixture the salesman showed him is task lighting, not area lighting, he needs an EC with lighting experience, not cheap to get someone good. but easy to get someone cheap.

Him going to a lighting store, they will onload anything they can. Most good lighting dist. have lighting engineers, that will come to his store and recommend on site but his EC will have to arrange the visit, why to so many do things backwards?


----------

